# Corpseing how-to?



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

Is there already a thread out there somewhere that has different methods of corpseing? 
Did i even spell that right?

I like to use the wood stain and toilet paper method, but I'd like to know about the other methods that yall use.
please?
dar.
<3


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

We did 



 at a Make & Take, and it works perfectly. Good thing is that if you don't like the way it came out, you can cut off the plastic with scissors and start over.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I used the fuzzy stuff from couch cushions with carpet adhesive
also used nylons , they work great


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Take a look at these Search results - threads with "corpsing" in the title should help you:

http://www.hauntforum.com/search.php?searchid=1324381


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm with Warrant2000 on this one ... I've tried them all, and by far the technique I like the best is the plastic sheeting and heat-gun method. No mess, very quick, and it looks GREAT.


----------



## robb3369 (Mar 31, 2012)

I've done the liquid latex and pantyhose technique on a few buckys and they came out really good. Not a fast technique, but considering their weight and what it takes to move them around, I think this technique is good for them...


----------



## robb3369 (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry, here is a pic of the end results of the last two I did earlier this year...










One is much darker than the other since they are used in totally separate scenes and the darker one is going to be a scare with strobe lights so it doesn't get washed out...


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

I use the panty hose/carpet adhesive/wood stain myself too. It really is not a quick technique, but it does allow for a lot of customization and I think honestly creates a somewhat more realistic look than the plastic sheeting and heat gun approach. Which looks great and superfast by the way.


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

I plan to use the StiltBeast method *tomorrow* on this:


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I love corpsing stuff. I popped onto the thread to post my video but I see that has already been done. Corpsing is all about preference, what kind of time do you have? Do you like to get messy?


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

I have now done the Stiltbeast method and it absolutely rocks! It is so quick and looks fantastic. Will post video later.


----------



## bleigh (Sep 2, 2012)

Warrant2000 thanks for sharing that. You just saved me a ton of time and money.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

I've used the latex and cobweb method on these two. It's very durable and withstands people poking at them. It is a more time consuming, but it's very easy to do. I use mold latex, so that costs a little more.

Having said that, I think I'll give the plastic wrap method a try this week.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

*Really* appreciate the plastic corpsing tutorial. I'm making an Inca style mummy from a Walgreens skeleton, and figured it would take me hours with paper mache just to building some muscles and fill in the body. With this, it took less than two hours--which gives me much more time for the detailing. Thanks!


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

Yesterday I corpsed one of my 2 skeletons with the Stiltbeast technique.























Now I'm kinda feeling like I don't wanna just leave the other skellie untouched, as originally planned.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

question - has anybody done the stiltbeast method on latex skeletons? I was wondering if the heat gun would damage the skeleton itself..


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

If you mean the blown plastic skeletons, I've done it with no damage whatsoever.


----------



## ironlou (Sep 23, 2012)

I will be trying my hand at this tonight to see if I can come up with similar results


----------



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

Allen H said:


> I love corpsing stuff. I popped onto the thread to post my video but I see that has already been done. Corpsing is all about preference, what kind of time do you have? Do you like to get messy?


time - lots. i can't do a haunt this year, so i'm planning one for next season.
messy - it ain't good if it ain't messy. i can go elbow deep in muck.

thanks to everyone for their posts! there's alot of neat methods here. time and money savers. LOVE IT! :jol:

i have questions.
how do i do the latex and cobweb method tho?
who is stiltbeast and what is his method?

that is all.
dar.
<3


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

AllenH is Stiltbeast and his method is in the video Warrant posted right below your very first post.


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

I ran out of drop cloth and finished with shrink wrap and bubble wrap. Both worked great.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

The latex and cobweb method is one I learned from either the terror syndicate DVDs or the website. I'm not sure if I follow his method exactly as it's been a while since I looked, but here's what I do:

You'll need:
Liquid Latex
Cheap paintbrush
Plastic bowl to pour some of the latex in
Cheap spider web stretchy stuff you get at the dollar - I like the non-colored or crinkled stuff
A drop cloth to cover the floor - latex is messy

Hang your skeleton from the ceiling and paint on a layer of latex on the part you will be working on right away. You can do a fairly large area at once.

Before it dries, stretch out some of the spider web and stick it to the skeleton in areas where you want skin. Then paint more latex onto the webbing. It will cake down onto the skeleton and stick to it. You can stretch it out while it's wet, but it gets harder and more messy. Once it dries you can rub stain on it or do more layers as desired.

I usually do a couple of layers and work in one area at a time.

Pros:
Realistic looking - gets the best stretched out and stringy skin look if that's what you're going for.
Durable
Water proof
Can be translucent if desired for lights inside the bucky - I used flicker bulbs in one to look like a beating heart

Cons:
Messy - will kill your brush and stick in the hair on your hands and arms (and face if you're clumsy like me...good thing I'm bald)
Ammonia smell - it can be very strong (which can be a pro if you like that kind of buzz...just saying...) It really does smell bad, but it goes away once dry
Price - liquid latex is expensive at least up here in Canada
Can't freeze - again maybe a northern issue, but it can't be shipped in the winter
Takes a day or two to dry

I'm doing one right now so I'll try and get some pics up.

I like the look so I think it's worth the effort. Having said that, I'm going to give the papier mache method a try soon.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Great tips! I'm going to try that method, and your walk-thru will be huge help!


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Warrant2000 said:


> We did this at a Make & Take, and it works perfectly. Good thing is that if you don't like the way it came out, you can cut off the plastic with scissors and start over.





Allen H said:


> I love corpsing stuff. I popped onto the thread to post my video but I see that has already been done. Corpsing is all about preference, what kind of time do you have? Do you like to get messy?


OK... I gave this technique a try last night.

Had just put in place a new mattress Sears had delivered and I had this huge plastic bag to dispose of... when it hit me... corpsing material!!! After successfully shrink-wrapping my Walgreen's skellie, I looked over my paint shelf for wood stain. Not having any gel stain I used a can of Minwax Wood Finish... an oil-based stain.

I was not happy with the results. Brushing it on and wiping it off made it look like a skellie wrapped in dirty plastic. Brushing it on and not wiping it off was better, but its still basically transparent. Would the gel stain make the difference?


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Buzz said:


> OK... I gave this technique a try last night.
> 
> Had just put in place a new mattress Sears had delivered and I had this huge plastic bag to dispose of... when it hit me... corpsing material!!! After successfully shrink-wrapping my Walgreen's skellie, I looked over my paint shelf for wood stain. Not having any gel stain I used a can of Minwax Wood Finish... an oil-based stain.
> 
> I was not happy with the results. Brushing it on and wiping it off made it look like a skellie wrapped in dirty plastic. Brushing it on and not wiping it off was better, but its still basically transparent. Would the gel stain make the difference?


Any ideas?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

When I did it, I painted/antiqued/aged the skeleton BEFORE I heat-gunned the plastic onto it. Then I added color as needed afterward. It worked pretty good.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Some pictures of a latex / cobweb/ cotton ball skeleton in progress. I did a little more tonight. I used unrolled cotton balls to fill out the face and head. The definitely go on smoother than cobweb but they also soak up more latex and it takes longer to layer them. I like the look though.

You can see some of the layering of the material. The white stuff is still wet.














































Definitely a more stringy look compared to plastic. It also tend to holds the stain fairly well.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

A couple more


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

I did nylon, wood stains but instead of carpet glue I used wallpaper glue, speeds up process, results is good.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Creepy, that is some excellent corpsing! Very gross and organic looking, which is exactly what we are looking for!


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

I like the cobweb more than the plastic actually! As for the wallpaper glue: is it water proof?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Very VERY nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Kraken said:


> I like the cobweb more than the plastic actually! As for the wallpaper glue: is it water proof?


Wallpaper glue is water soluble, so no, not waterproof.


----------



## BugFreak (Oct 30, 2011)

I've been looking for an easy corpsing method to get started and that plastic method works great. Thanks!

Here's my work in progress on a cheapy skely I picked up at a Walgreens after Halloween sales last year. He is part of my coffin ground breaker I am building for this year.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice work. That method sure looks great on those cheap skeletons.


----------



## rubberband1293 (Jun 17, 2010)

I use kleenex, shreds of paper towels and dryer lint covered by liquid latex. Three different items result in three different textures. Add walnut stain afterwards and wow!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Glad to have found this thread. I just ordered a bucky torso and am going to give this a try. Will post pics.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

I use the stretchable spider webbing as well, but instead of latex I simply use a flour and water mix. Like my paper mache paste, I make it slightly watery and then using a paint brush, I coat the bones with the mix. I then cut a section of webbing a few inches long and stretch it over the area I'm working on. The paste helps it stick, but then every burr and nub on the bones do too.

I then paint more paste on top of the webbing so that its completely coated. Not dripping wet, mind you, just coated. When I have an area covered, I then use a heat gun to dry it (try not to "burn" it). As the webbing dries it pulls taut and even opens up new holes giving a very sinewy appearance.




























Definitely takes longer to do than the plastic wrap corpsing, but I like the effect a lot more than the plastic wrap.

After the paste mix has completely dried, I cover it with a spar urethane for water protection and then either paint or stain it to finish.

Rich


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

Offwhiteknight said:


> I use the panty hose/carpet adhesive/wood stain myself too. It really is not a quick technique, but it does allow for a lot of customization and I think honestly creates a somewhat more realistic look than the plastic sheeting and heat gun approach. Which looks great and superfast by the way.


 I do the panty hose, carpet adhesive and gel stain bit, too. I feel like a broken record saying this, but if anyone wants to try it, be sure you buy the Henry name brand of adhesive as it actually dries!


----------

